# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Blitz on Indian cyber-cafe porn

## Payal

*North Indian police have cracked down on porn in cyber-cafes, including two that allegedly rented cubicles for $1.30 an hour for youths to have sex.*

 
Police in Uttar Pradesh arrested more than 50 people, some of them naked. Director-general of police, VKB Nair, told the BBC he ordered the drive after complaints that students were watching porn instead of attending classes. It follows a scandal over the case of a Delhi schoolboy who allegedly filmed a sex act with a girl on his cell phone. The BBC's Ram Dutt Tripathi in Lucknow says the Uttar Pradesh crackdown targeted a number of places that sold pornographic films and videos. In Agra, the owners of two cyber-cafes were allegedly providing sex cubicles for boys and girls for 60 rupees ($1.30) an hour. Most of the cubicles did not even have computers - instead police found used condoms. Police arrested 22 boys and girls there, in various states of undress. The manager of one reputable cyber-cafe said he was surprised that his establishment was virtually deserted while the others were crowded despite being almost twice as expensive. Mr Nair also said some cinema halls were caught illegally showing parts of films that were cut by the censors. He has asked all district police chiefs to file reports on the crackdown by 29 December. Allahabad district police chief, Sunil Gupta, said two people had been arrested there for selling pornographic video CDs.However, he denied media reports that police had received a video CD allegedly made by a boy of a sex act with his girlfriend which was then sold in markets for 250 rupees. 

_In a similar case, which has shocked India, a 17-year-old Delhi schoolboy allegedly recorded a sex act with a girl, 16, on his mobile phone. The clip was later sold on video CDs via auction site Baazee.com, sparking the arrest of its manager for India, Avnish Bajaj. A juvenile court granted the boy bail but ordered him not to leave the country. Mr Bajaj was also bailed and told not to leave. He was arrested under India's information technology law, which prohibits the use of the internet to distribute obscene or pornographic material. Bazee.com has said the offending clip was removed from the website as soon as the nature of its contents became known. The alleged seller of the two minutes and 37 seconds clip, an engineering student, has also been arrested._

----------


## snaz

Well its time the police wokeup !

They're also looking for a guy named "Champion" who is a boxer.
He filmed himself with his girlfriend and his pet cobra too in it.... ! (no pun intented)

----------


## Payal

strange, net cafe's are becoming the next red light area.

----------


## snaz

is that why it's called the digital revolution...

and refer to today's generation as "Internet Children"

----------


## Payal

internet is a knife, either you cut an apple or ...

----------


## snaz

or adam's apple ?

Anyways I think they gave the term cyber-sex a new meaning (chuckle).....

----------


## Payal

soon we will see cyber police petroling on the www

----------


## snaz

they already do...
but they neva look for sumthin small

but the latest problem isn't the net its MMS...
a similar problem occured in Saudia Arabia and they came up with a 'solution'- ban all camera phones...... sheesh

----------


## Payal

wow, i wonder if this is what we call a solution.

----------


## snaz

if someone sends email (porn) will internet be banned...?

amazing....

----------


## Payal

they are taking care of the virus & not the disease itself

----------

